# Latest update Cynogenmod version?



## janus909 (Feb 24, 2012)

Guys, this is prob a stupid question but i cant figure it out, i changed from webos about 2 months ago, but i cant remember which version i installed..........

i want to get the latest but looking on the developer section there are so many options? Alpha 3.5 CyanogenMod (No 9 after it, dont know what this means 9 means), Alpha 0.6 CyanogenMod 9, Alpha 2 CyanogenMod 9, or the nightly builds.......

i dont fancy installing the nightly builds, so what is the most recent up until then??

the main reason for wanting to update is that bbc iplayer, itv player, etc etc they all seem to judder, and sound is distorted, how do i fix that? will updating to the most recent update fix this?!


----------



## Mithokey (Jan 21, 2012)

I would download the latest *official *nightly. There is a video you can watch if you need help installing it. The CM team said that they wont make another Alpha for the Touchpad any time soon, so the latest nightly is by far the best. If however, you want to install an Alpha instead, Alpha 2 is the latest Alpha for CM9 (the Alpha 3.5 was for an earlier Android version).

I hope that all made sense... if it didn't I'll try to explain better.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Since you dont want a nightly, go for CM9 Alpha 2. The Alpha 3.5 you mentioned is for CM7 which is based on 2.3 Gingerbread, not 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich. CM9 Alpha 2 is the most recent "stable" release.


----------



## Mooshie321 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, I am very new to the CyangenMod lifestyle and I wanted to know if there is a difference between (CyanogenMod version 9.0.0-RCO-touchpad-alpha2, w/Android version 4.0) and (4.0 Ice Cream SandwichCM9 Alpha 2), the most recent release mention in the previouse post?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mooshie321 said:


> Hi, I am very new to the CyangenMod lifestyle and I wanted to know if there is a difference between (CyanogenMod version 9.0.0-RCO-touchpad-alpha2, w/Android version 4.0) and (4.0 Ice Cream SandwichCM9 Alpha 2), the most recent release mention in the previouse post?


Have a look in the link below and you can see and read about the difference:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

janus909 said:


> Guys, this is prob a stupid question but i cant figure it out, i changed from webos about 2 months ago, but i cant remember which version i installed..........
> 
> i want to get the latest but looking on the developer section there are so many options? Alpha 3.5 CyanogenMod (No 9 after it, dont know what this means 9 means), Alpha 0.6 CyanogenMod 9, Alpha 2 CyanogenMod 9, or the nightly builds.......
> 
> ...


Don't let the title "nightly" scare you off. The install process is virtually identical, and the latest nightlies have numerous fixes included to address annoying issues you will find in any of the now very old alphas.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

janus909 said:


> Hi, I am very new to the CyangenMod lifestyle and I wanted to know if there is a difference between (CyanogenMod version 9.0.0-RCO-touchpad-alpha2, w/Android version 4.0) and (4.0 Ice Cream SandwichCM9 Alpha 2), the most recent release mention in the previouse post?


There have been numerous updates to CM9 in the Official Nightly making it IMHO vastly superior to any previous CM7 or CM9 alphas. You can spend hours of research, but I'll save you some time. The most comprehensive and working version of CM9 is in the latest nightly. I'm currently on cm-9-20120930 but there have been small changes from 0819. The flash, or re-flash is relatively simple. I recommend a backup prior to any changes.

As a reference, please note the original Touchpad Dev dalingrin's Rootzwiki post here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33872-first-time-install-instructions-for-cyanogenmod/#entry947163

It has various links, but he states, "Install instruction will be maintained on the CyanogenMod wiki: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/HP_Touchpad:_Full_Update_Guide"

I can only infer he intends the above link as the official Install reference. I've checked the various links and they are current. If you need to "Download the *latest version *of CyanogenMod", keep in mind that HP Touchpad is referred to as: _*tenderloin*_.

The Nightly post listed above, by nevertells, IS the thread that I consider the heartbeat of the community discussion for CM9 Nightly. Do consider that there are hundreds of posts that span months of changes. It's faster to make a backup, then flash it for yourself. If it's not your cup of tea, then restore your backup. The whole process is only a few minutes to accomplish.

I find that using GooManager w/ TWRP make the whole (backup, restore, update available) process very easy to manage once you have a CM9 version installed.


----------

